# Why delete my post?



## janethoo (Jun 28, 2013)

As a craft lover, yesterday i share my new diy craft, but now i can not find it. i want to ask the reawson, who can answer me?


----------



## lsg (Jun 28, 2013)

After reviewing the deleted posts, I have decided to undelete them.  As long as you are not advertising or trying to sell your product in violation of Rule#3  Members Ad Forum, your posts will remain undeleted.


----------



## janethoo (Jul 3, 2013)

ok, i will remember what you said.


----------

